# Clips, Shapes, Symbole, Zeichnungen von SPS



## Gundula (13 März 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand eine Bezugsquelle für o.g. Dinge nennen?
Ich möchte eine Präsentation erstellen und den Zusammenhang div. Steuerungselemente Darstellen.

Danke Wolle


----------



## RMol (13 März 2007)

Hallo,
die Bilddatenbank vom großen S kennste?
http://www.automation.siemens.com/b...86-1520-1522-1521-1482-1495-&closeFolder=1319


----------



## Gundula (14 März 2007)

Hallo,

Danke, ja kennne ich.
Ich brauche/möchte aber eher schematische Darstellungen haben
um Konzepte, Abläufe und Übersichten darzustellen.


----------



## dresel (20 März 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht kannst du hiermit etwas anfangen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## dresel (20 März 2007)

Habe gerade gemerkt das die Qualität ziemlich scheiße is und das außerdem ein Kurzschluß drin ist, wenn du aber so etwas in der Richtung brauchst geb Bescheid, dann lad ich's in besserer Qualität und ohne Kurzschlüsse noch mal hoch!


----------



## Gundula (20 März 2007)

Hi dresel,

das sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus, ist aber schon wieder zu viel des Guten.
Ich brauche einfach nur sowas wie auf der Siemens-Seite aber als einfache Zeichnung, so wie die Darstellung von PCs in Visio.


----------



## nade (21 März 2007)

Also finde die Darstellung von dresl auch gut. Ok bis auf die "sichere" SPS.  Die ist so sicher, das nie durch die Anlage die damit gesteuert/geregelt wird nie die Chance hat in einen gefährlichen Betriebszustand zu kommen.


----------



## dresel (21 März 2007)

Habs ausgebessert und nochmal in besserer Qualität hochgeladen.

@Gundula
mit was anderem als Schaltplansymbolen kann ich leider nicht dienen, ich hab noch was aus einem Siemens-Handbuch angefügt, in denen gibt es auch ab und zu mal Grafiken, vielleicht kannst du davon was verwenden. Schau halt mal ein paar Handbücher durch, vielleicht ist was dabei.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Gundula (21 März 2007)

Hi Andreas,

aus dem Handbuch ist schon Ideal, wo bekomme ich das her?

LG  Wolfgang


----------



## dresel (21 März 2007)

Servus Wolfgang,

die Handbücher können so ziemlich alle von der Siemens-Homepage geladen werden. 

Schau mal hier:
http://support.automation.siemens.com

Unter "produkt support" geht links ein Navi-Menü auf, da kannst du dann die entsprechenden Produkte auswählen und die dazu verfügbaren Downloads anzeigen lassen (also dann auch z.B. zu Visualisierungssystemen oder Antriebstechnik).

Der Auszug den ich eingestellt habe stammt von der Betriebsanleitung "S7-300_IHBx_d" (Beitrags-ID 13008499), das ist im groben die Betriebsanleitung zum Aufbau und der Hardwareinstallation der 31x-CPU's.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Gundula (21 März 2007)

Hi Andreas,

super, brauchbare Leute hier im Forum 

lg Wolfgang


----------

